# Zama Carb Flooding



## madmower (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi 
Zama C10u Carb Flooding From Venturi? Have Striped The Carb Cleaned In Ultrasonic Cleanng Tank Re Bult The Carb Still Flooding When I Striped The Carb Down The Needle Was Disconected From The Arm I Have Reset This With The Arm Level With The Carb Body With The Gasket In Place
Any Ideas As Where To Try Next?

Thank You In Advance For Any Help You Can Give Me

Bill


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

If you used the new metering arm I would suggest putting the old one back in(unless badly worn) since it has the proper height setting. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## madmower (Feb 6, 2007)

geogrubb said:


> If you used the new metering arm I would suggest putting the old one back in(unless badly worn) since it has the proper height setting. Have a good one. Geo


i used the old one just to make shore
bill


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

It could be a few different things.

Make sure all the welch plugs are in place none missing.

Correct orientation of diaphragms and gaskets, on metering side it's gasket then metering diaphragm. on fuel pump side it's pump diaphragm then gasket.

Be sure the vent on the diaphragm cover on the metering side is open.

If you have access to a pressure tester, you can check the inlet needle pop off pressure to see if it's seating good.

Best of Luck.... :thumbsup:


----------



## madmower (Feb 6, 2007)

thanks for that will try again at the weekend when i get the machine back to have another go

bill


----------

